# Building source - Arch = amd64, .configure script wants x86_64



## poorandunlucky (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey,

so I'm trying to build the source to this thing...  OCSPd from the OpenCA project (nice but obviously lacks popularity), which is an OCSP (SSL/TLS verification, kinda like CRL v2)...

It needs this library that they make that I can't build because ./configure says what's in the topic...  It says amd64 is unknown...

wut do?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 24, 2017)

I think you mean libpki

```
"Not supported arch (amd64)"
```
.
Try:
`sed -i "" 's/86_64/amd64/g' configure`


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 24, 2017)

talsamon said:


> I think you mean libpki



Yeah, that's it...  Thanks for the hack, I'm comfortable with vi but I'm not able to use awk and sed yet... and I didn't think it was this simple either...


----------

